# Umoja at Medinat Jumeirah theatre



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey hey! Just wondering if anyone's interested in going to see this? (Thanks to Elphaba for posting under "What's on"!)

Extract from the site:

*******************

Date: 19th to 30th May 2009

Umoja - The Spirit of Togetherness
Welcome to the official UMOJA website

Umoja, The Spirit of Togetherness, is one of South Africa's pride and joy. Travelling on the beats of drums, Umoja is true musical theatre that transports the audience into the history of South African music and dance.

24 countries have already embraced Umoja, as they showcase traditional love songs, lullabies and other musical expressions of rural life.

Despite its occasional moments of reflection and pathos, Umoja is a loud, colourful, and jubilant celebration of life that audiences, whatever their cultural backgrounds, have found infectiously delightful and uplifting. 

Featuring a cast of 25 singers and dancers Umoja is certainly an evening not to be missed.

Tickets cost 150 AED for all performances.

Special Opening Night offer of all tickets half price on the 19th May

******************

I'm cool with going on the 19th for half-price! but there are only a few tickets left... anyone interested?


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

I would luv2go ,where the tiket sale office


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there, 
looks like the tickets can only be purchased online: Madinat Theatre

I think I'm gonna go on the 19th. Only a few seats left!


----------

